# RedBelly piranha vs. Emperor Flower horn



## trdchaser

My friend and I are planing on fighting our fishes:RedBelly Piranha versus a
Emperor Flower horn,both the same size.please give me your opinion on
who would win this fight, and why.thanks laters......


----------



## MR HARLEY

welcome aboard doode...








Dont fight your fish...its not as cool as you think...


----------



## robrudy50

this has come up before. The flowerhorn, more aggressive, 
would start first and may just make the piranha stressed out. 
If the Piranha is hungry and you put the flowerhorn in the piranha
aquarium, I would say Piranha. You have a red belly i am guessing?


----------



## fluidnyc

id bet on the RB to kick the flowerhorns ass.

but as Harley said..

Dont fight your fish...its not as cool as you think...and..

:welcome:


----------



## trdchaser

Thanks..But i'm going to fight them because my friend keeps talking crap about Piranhas and i'm sick of it !


----------



## vlahos

red belly but why waste a fish?


----------



## robrudy50

make him put his fish in your aquarium so the piranha will be on its
own turf and know the surroundings. Starve him too. Not encouraging
just offering up some helpful hints. Don't let that Piranha get to beat up


----------



## MR HARLEY




----------



## trdchaser

Thanks for the idea but,he knows about the territory thing.
So we are going to put them in a neutral 10 gal. tank.


----------



## MR HARLEY

trdchaser said:


> Thanks for the idea but,he knows about the territory thing.
> So we are going to put them in a neutral 10 gal. tank.


Ten gallon to fight....thats smart ....Alot of manuvering room...:rock:








There is no territory in a 10 gallon...


----------



## trdchaser

I got my money on my piranha big teeth,good health the works.


----------



## The Wave

MR HARLEY said:


>


 yes it is.


----------



## RhomZilla

I would say the Emperor would start the aggression, but the P would def win in the end.


----------



## nigaphan




----------



## jovons

you and your friend should have a hospital tank ready... one will be badly injured or dead...
i'm voting for P's...


----------



## sweet lu

all i can say is







that is incredably stupid to fight living creatures. they are living,breathing animals. that is why i hate people like you









somebody close this tread please. it sickens me.


----------



## InIndiana

What sweet lu said


----------



## Vampor

if you are going to waste a fish atleast tape it


----------



## CraigStables

sweet lu said:


> all i can say is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is incredably stupid to fight living creatures. they are living,breathing animals. that is why i hate people like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somebody close this tread please. it sickens me.


 Have to agree on this!

And also as My Harley said.....


----------



## sweet lu

CraigStables said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> 
> all i can say is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is incredably stupid to fight living creatures. they are living,breathing animals. that is why i hate people like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somebody close this tread please. it sickens me.
> 
> 
> 
> Have to agree on this!
> 
> And also as My Harley said.....
Click to expand...

i normally am open to other peoples oppinions and i respect there ideas. but this is the most stupidest idea i have ever heard of. i have done stupid things in my life but your idea takes the cake. it is a very stupid and gay idea to do that.







it is a like putting to humans in a tiny box and telling them to kill each other. it is just stupid and it deeply sickens me that any body would do this. i am sorry that the red and the flower horn are going to half to suffer.









this is the first an hopfully the only time i have to read a thread this stupid.


----------



## luva40

Just give me both of them and neither of you win or lose......I WIN.

Kevin


----------



## MR HARLEY

luva40 said:


> Just give me both of them and neither of you win or lose......I WIN.
> 
> Kevin


 Now thats a good Idea...


----------



## luva40

MR HARLEY said:


> luva40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just give me both of them and neither of you win or lose......I WIN.
> 
> Kevin
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats a good Idea...
Click to expand...

 My thoughts exactly.

Kevin


----------



## MR HARLEY

luva40 said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luva40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just give me both of them and neither of you win or lose......I WIN.
> 
> Kevin
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats a good Idea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> Kevin
Click to expand...

 Nice Sig..


----------



## dannny

ur gonna regret it later when one dies haha. dont do it


----------



## luva40

MR HARLEY said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> Kevin


Nice Sig..







[/quote]
Yours isn't so bad yourself.


----------



## Lahot

they'll probably both die...and why would anyone want to waste a FH?


----------



## Noble

Both of you guys should get penis enlargers and save us the ego problems.

Reminds me of gangsta rappers trying to out Bling each other all the time hahahah.


----------



## MR HARLEY

Noble said:


> Both of you guys should get penis enlargers and save us the ego problems.
> 
> Reminds me of gangsta rappers trying to out Bling each other all the time hahahah.


----------



## Black-Phoenix

don't fight your fish...the RBP will get its ass kicked...wile it is cowering in the corner the FH will beat its ass.....now an agressive rhom and a FH that is a differnt story all together.


----------



## marko78

The piranha is weeker without a shoal, The flower horn is a very aggresive fish and will tera the piranha up but will get pissed and do some damage on the flower horn. The idea is stupid, your both gonna get dissapointed in the end. Both fish are gonna be stressed being thrown in the 10 gall. I wouldn't be surprised if your piranha gets torn up bad.....its not worth it


----------



## luva40

Noble said:


> Both of you guys should get penis enlargers and save us the ego problems.
> 
> Reminds me of gangsta rappers trying to out Bling each other all the time hahahah.


 I don't know the truth on this, but I beleive all of those rappers are renting all of the bling bling in the videos until they actually receive a #1. I don't know of one person who can have all of the sh*t they claim to have and still afford to produce/promote a video. New age rap is cRAP. IMO

Kevin


----------



## Innes

trdchaser said:


> My friend and I are planing on fighting our fishes:RedBelly Piranha versus a
> Emperor Flower horn,both the same size.please give me your opinion on
> who would win this fight, and why.thanks laters......


 ummmm the flowerhorn is likely to win.

other than that you are one sick and dumb individual, you have the morals of an Afghan terrorist and I bet you smell of pooh









Oh and nice Toyota sign


----------



## luva40

Oh boy was that off topic.


----------



## MR HARLEY

Innes said:


> trdchaser said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend and I are planing on fighting our fishes:RedBelly Piranha versus a
> Emperor Flower horn,both the same size.please give me your opinion on
> who would win this fight, and why.thanks laters......
> 
> 
> 
> ummmm the flowerhorn is likely to win.
> 
> other than that you are one sick and dumb individual, you have the morals of an Afghan terrorist and I bet you smell of pooh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and nice Toyota sign
Click to expand...


----------



## The Wave

Innes said:


> trdchaser said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend and I are planing on fighting our fishes:RedBelly Piranha versus a
> Emperor Flower horn,both the same size.please give me your opinion on
> who would win this fight, and why.thanks laters......
> 
> 
> 
> ummmm the flowerhorn is likely to win.
> 
> other than that you are one sick and dumb individual, you have the morals of an Afghan terrorist and I bet you smell of pooh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and nice Toyota sign
Click to expand...

 I was waiting for this,but nice job sweet lu.


----------



## AzNP

wow and i guess GOLDFISH are not living fuken creatures HUH??????
fuk this man all u dissing, the guy i duno him but no need to call him sik and sh*t 
he can do as he pleases hes not mutilating nething atleast

and NO its not like stiking 2 humans into a room and tell them to kill each other
the fish have the choices to fight or not or run like a bitch and if the person has some decency he should take the fish out but still...so wut a flowerhorn is more living than feeders and mouse


----------



## Innes

AzNP said:


> wow and i guess GOLDFISH are not living fuken creatures HUH??????
> fuk this man all u dissing, the guy i duno him but no need to call him sik and sh*t
> he can do as he pleases hes not mutilating nething atleast
> 
> and NO its not like stiking 2 humans into a room and tell them to kill each other
> the fish have the choices to fight or not or run like a bitch and if the person has some decency he should take the fish out but still...so wut a flowerhorn is more living than feeders and mouse


 just putting these fish in a 10g is sick enoiugh, but together


----------



## AzNP

sory i missed the 10 gallon part
but still...


----------



## Lahot

a fish eating a fish for food is called survival. 2 fish being put into a tank to kill one another is a whole different story.


----------



## Lahot

but I also only believe that when the fish will eat nothing else


----------



## AzNP

animals still kill other animals for survival....
they fight for territory too there buddy


----------



## Lahot

true, but he's also talking a 10 gallon tank. In the wild, or correctly sized tank, most fish would fight for territory and quickly get out of there if it's getting it's ass beat. That's not going to happen in a 10 gallon tank


----------



## nigaphan

...........................


----------



## Innes

AzNP said:


> animals still kill other animals for survival....
> they fight for territory too there buddy


 Flowerhorns are not a natural animal, they would never come up against any kind of piranha in the wild, so to try to say it is natural for someone to put a RBP & a flowerhorn in a 10g is laughable


----------



## AzNP

i guess im arguing not the specific situation but as a whole.. yes Lahot i agree def a 10 is BS.
i never said it was natural .
but im just pissed bout u guys flaming this dudeven tho wut hes doing isnt right in our minds
btw wuts so funny nigaphan?


----------



## Genin

it's your fish and your choice. i wouldn't want to risk any of my Ps getting hurt so i wouldn't do it, but if you do keep us posted on what happens. i hope your P kicks ass and doesn't get hurt









Joe


----------



## 14_blast

EF is the more aggressive fish, but once the RBP get's pissed off, it's over, the p will rip the EF up!


----------



## thoroughbred

I AGREE WITH MOST OF THE PEEPS ON HERE DONT DO IT BUT ON THE OTHER HAND WE LOSE FISH ALL THE TIME TO DEATH AGGRESSION,and some are just meaner than others imo theyre just fish and we are the top of the food chainand if u want to its ur fish go for it who are we to judge alot of the peeps talking sh*t on hee feed their fish feeders and no matter what u think it is the same thing its a living animal canthave it both ways sunshine if u eat meat thats the same thing ur eating a animal that once lived and yeah ur eating it and all but still its alive and ur eating its carcas i dont agree with it but the same cats saying dont do it are the smae mofos who will feed theyre fish a live mouse or koi or sumthin im humna im top of food chain ill do what i want with my fish so dude do u and have fun u can always buy another one u guys too sensitive sumtimes peope in south america eat p's all day even frank does none of u bash him fight ur fish its wack but its ur fish knock ur self out


----------



## SiameseDream

Flowerhorn would win hands down


----------



## Innes

thoroughbred said:


> I AGREE WITH MOST OF THE PEEPS ON HERE DONT DO IT BUT ON THE OTHER HAND WE LOSE FISH ALL THE TIME TO DEATH AGGRESSION,and some are just meaner than others imo theyre just fish and we are the top of the food chainand if u want to its ur fish go for it who are we to judge alot of the peeps talking sh*t on hee feed their fish feeders and no matter what u think it is the same thing its a living animal canthave it both ways sunshine if u eat meat thats the same thing ur eating a animal that once lived and yeah ur eating it and all but still its alive and ur eating its carcas i dont agree with it but the same cats saying dont do it are the smae mofos who will feed theyre fish a live mouse or koi or sumthin im humna im top of food chain ill do what i want with my fish so dude do u and have fun u can always buy another one u guys too sensitive sumtimes peope in south america eat p's all day even frank does none of u bash him fight ur fish its wack but its ur fish knock ur self out


 he is not proposing feeding his fish, he wants to place them in a tiny tank and make them fight each other


----------



## piranha45

I HTINK THAT TEH PARANA WUD CUZ ITS GOT BIG TEETH AND STRNOG JAWS IT CAN RIP STUFF UP MY PARANHA KILS FEDERS ALL TEH TIME AND FLORHORN IS STUPID DUMB WUYSSY FISH MY PS WWOULD TEAR IT APART HELL MAD


----------



## vlahos

Lahot said:


> true, but he's also talking a 10 gallon tank. In the wild, or correctly sized tank, most fish would fight for territory and quickly get out of there if it's getting it's ass beat. That's not going to happen in a 10 gallon tank


 GOOD POINT


----------



## vlahos

WHEN IS THIS GOING TO HAPPEN?


----------



## The Wave

Hey guys, i will bet you this guy does not own a p and found this site and wanted to stir sh*t (he did a good job),he proably read all the talk about flowerhorns around here, anyways, if he read anything on this site before posting this,most of us are always trying to find out how to avoid "the fin nip", not encourage it,it was fun while it lasted ,and everyone have a happy thanksgiving!


----------



## beefer

"FlowerHorn"- it sounds kinda gay to me -what are they?


----------



## camotekid

maybe you just gonna have to talk sh*t back about your friend's fish too. Its just sh*t talk anyway, no need to loose some scales from precious aquatic animals. Good luck to you two.

Welcome to Pfury!!!


----------



## camotekid

beefer said:


> "FlowerHorn"- it sounds kinda gay to me -what are they?


 they are the newest trend in commercial fish keeping after the arowana. Very big here in asia. you can check this site: *FLOWER HORNS*


----------



## trd_krisiun

first off my flower horn is smaller than the P. sweet lu or what ever the hell your name is , is a p*ssy . And my flower horn will kick its ass because P arnt aggresors he will just "try" to defend its self but its wont work . i already fought my snow white with my own P and that wasan equal fight


----------



## trd_krisiun

hey sweet lu ill get in a small box with u and kick your ass for the hell of it u p*ssy


----------



## AzNP

hahahahah first few posts and u diss a member
even tho i didnt agree wit sweetlu about this topic...
trd k, u can fuk off dont come here and bitch


----------



## trdchaser

Take a chill pill,they are just fish.Don't compare us to Terrorist,
over a small issue.it's just going to be a quick fight,I won't let
them die if it gets too bad i'll stop the fight ...


----------



## AzNP

do as u pls its yur fish
tell yur frend not to diss members here acting all big who he think he is
pussies always talk big bhind a comp 
u got balls


----------



## trdchaser

Well he is a big dude and looks like he will kick ass !but I guess
your right about talking crap to members







.
I guess he takes this fish thing more serious than I thought.


----------



## AzNP

well atleast u make more sense


----------



## trd_krisiun

.|..<[-_-]>..|. TRD for life!!!!!!!!


----------



## akio525

In my opinion if you put the flowerhorn in the red belly tank the red belly would kill it but if you put a red belly in the flowerhorns tank the red belly would get his ass kicked but im not sure the flowerhorn will actually kill it. I think its wrong to fight your fish too but go ahead and do whatever you want since theyre your fish. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## akio525

trd_krisiun said:


> .|..<[-_-]>..|. TRD for life!!!!!!!!


 great ......


----------



## trdchaser

Hey Richard check this new Corolla XRS out!
with the 2ZZ-GE VVTL-i 170 hp...
It will be out in may 2004 !


----------



## trdchaser

Picture 2:


----------



## Judazzz

Kinda funny how the non-piranha people only come here when there's something burning








Would be nice if you had something useful to contribute as well, instead of only showing up to join in stupid arguments and call people names (regardless of wheter you have a point or not...)

Anyways, this thread obviously has served its purpose (whatever it was







)


----------

